# Lead Paint Battle Heads to Trial



## PatsPainting

This is going to be interesting to see the outcome of this case. Trail is starting, looks like SW is one of the defendant's 



> (San Jose Mercury News) -- From old cottages in Berkeley and Palo Alto to ranch-style homes in Silicon Valley, the remnants of a hazardous past can lurk in the walls -- lead paint.And now 10 California cities and counties and the state attorney general will finally get to try to make the powerful paint industry pay dearly to remove those poisonous ghosts from millions of homes around the state.
> In a trial set to begin Monday in Santa Clara County Superior Court, a 13-year, billion-dollar legal battle will move forward over the paint industry's role in spreading lead-based paint throughout California's residential landscape.


More here

Pat


----------



## RH

Leave it to good old Cali...


----------



## NCPaint1

So wait, because the laws have changed, the manufacturers are now forced to clean up what was legal at the time? Can't wait till I get back charged for years of breaking wind....once that becomes illegal.


----------



## RCP

That's part of why the last case was overturned, they were operating legally because Lead Paint was not "outlawed", although it was known to be harmful.


----------



## PatsPainting

RCP said:


> That's part of why the last case was overturned, they were operating legally because Lead Paint was not "outlawed", although it was known to be harmful.


Looks like they are targeting a different route this time by using public nuisance laws. 

Pat


----------



## RH

NCPaint1 said:


> So wait, because the laws have changed, the manufacturers are now forced to clean up what was legal at the time? Can't wait till I get back charged for years of breaking wind....once that becomes illegal.


Charges? I know a few guys who'll be doing time.


----------



## Bender

"Dear valued customer, due to a price increase in raw materials we will be raising our prices"...


----------



## MikeCalifornia

These have already been tried in other states to no avail. The problem is "From old cottages in Berkeley and Palo Alto to ranch-style homes in Silicon Valley", these exclusive homes have already been painted over and there is no present exposed lead. If they have not, then its up to the homeowner to paint once in a while. Paint is not supposed to last 60 years without repainting? Its the section 8 and slumlords who do not take care of properties with tennants that are exposing people to lead hazards. Counties need to enforce the laws already in place for landlords, duh.

When I was with SW, they never settle and will always battle any case head on. Some of the other companies caved and payed fines and now other states are trying to join the money train. Like Bender said, any fines that are ever levied and actually paid will be passed on as a price increase at some time.


----------



## Hines Painting

Man....this whole lead thing is such a scam.

There is only 2 possible outcomes for this:

1. It get's tossed out after wasting a bunch of the taxpayers money.

2. There will be some sort of settlement that includes the defendants paying a small amount of money to back a ballot measure that will add a tax to either fund repainting all of these houses, or they will get a big surgeon general's warning stamped on the front of the house that the property contains lead.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

The state of California is causing me to get ongoing migraines, can I sue?


----------



## straight_lines

I don't think they should be off the hook just because it was still legal, especially since it was well know and documented for over a century that it was poisonous. American Lead lobbying was very strong which is why it was still legal. 

Repost of this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FsssPTsyXYs


----------



## epretot

"Lead poisoning has been the longest-running epidemic in American pediatric history, and is a silent, ongoing tragedy," David Rosner, a Columbia University professor who will be an expert witness for the governments, said in an email exchange.

Yet this doctor likely supports vaccinating children. Vaccinations had mercury in them for years.

We now have "mercury free" vaccines. 

He needs to be held liable for knowing the dangers of mercury and not doing anything about it.


----------



## Bender

Google 
Red Dye #40


----------



## benthepainter

NCPaint1 said:


> So wait, because the laws have changed, the manufacturers are now forced to clean up what was legal at the time? Can't wait till I get back charged for years of breaking wind....once that becomes illegal.


Charged for farting bloody hell my Wife would write me a ticket everytime she enters the room lol 

She doesnt believe i dont fart at work ?

I tell her only Hacks fart at work 
I charge enough to take them home : )


----------



## benthepainter

Bender said:


> "Dear valued customer, due to a price increase in raw materials we will be raising our prices"...


Thats funny thats the same i get from Dulux in Australia

its been a while maybe a letter is sitting in my POst office Box


----------



## Xtion

Big ruling today... more than a billion dollars levied against Sherwin Williams, Con Agara and one other. $600 million is earmarked to have lead based paint removed from residences. How does a painting contractor get into that deal?


----------



## kdpaint

Richmond has already got that locked up.


----------



## chrisn

Bender said:


> "Dear valued customer, due to a price increase in raw materials we will be raising our prices"...


 
It seems we get that letter a LOT.
I switched to PPG and am saving a ton of $$, screw SW:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

kdpaint said:


> Richmond has already got that locked up.


 
moved his whole business to the *Eureka state:w00t:*


----------



## Brian C

Hmm, I;m puzzled by this. What about all the paint companies that sold lead paint in the past, that are now closed down ? They got away scott free.


----------



## benthepainter

chrisn said:


> It seems we get that letter a LOT. I switched to PPG and am saving a ton of $$, screw SW:whistling2:


lol that's the same letter I get from Dulux actualy it's been a while there might be one in the post


----------



## jacob33

If I'm not mistaken didn't the federal government require/recommend lead paint for a long time.

http://www.leadlawsuits.com/index.php?s=699
http://www.leadlawsuits.com/index.php?s=687


----------

